# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  LoDTuKs

## tornislv

(Lo)piski (D)ārgais (Tu)mbu (K)omutātor(s)  :: 

Moduzhop 1U korpuss ar 10mm alumīnija priekšpaneli, 16 gabalas labās smukās eBaja klemmes, toroīds, tilts, kondensators,  galešnieks un sauja ar relejiem NT73-2C-S15; Ak, neesmu īsts pacans, drošinātājs arī būs!  :: 

Jautājums estētiem - tā kā man ļoooti negribas taisīt relejiem PCB, kādu vizuāli glītu, estētisku, mehāniski izturīgu metodi ieteiksiet, lai pie šasijas piestiprinātu 12 gab minētos relejus? Ar līmes pistoli līmēt lūdzu negribu, ar plastmasas savilcēju nebūs estētiski  ::

----------


## osscar

nu ja vienīgi ar kādu sjavu pa virsu starp izvadiem...tikai ka nedeformē viņus pievelkot niknāk --- tad jau līme imho glītāk.

----------


## abergs

> kādu vizuāli glītu, estētisku, mehāniski izturīgu metodi ieteiksiet,


 Izvadus salodēt vienā vai divās maketplates sloksnēs (sliedēs) un sloksnes ar distanceriem pie šasijas...

----------


## Andrejs

Ekranētu ftoroplasta vadu "žguts", satīts ar pareizas krāsas un resnuma šnorīti, ar sarkani aizlakotiem mezgliņiem. Taisija uz naglota dēlīša, precīzi liecot 90 grādu leņķus, ievērojot vienāaadus garumus, utt.
Kopš cccp armijas, neko tik  "krutu" neesmu redzējis :: 

http://nordoc.ru/doc/9-9496

----------


## tornislv

Oi, es šitās pīnes radiolokatoros un zemūdenēs esmu redzējis. Kā nekā mana armijas specialitāte ir "Zenītraķešu kompleksa S-25 radioaparatūras uzturēšanas un remonta inženieris"  :: 
Klūdziņu pinēji no amatnieku gadatirgus Brīvdabas muzejā nervozi pīpē stūrī pie estrādes.

Laikam būs jāiegūst kaut kur sloksne tekstolīta bez folijas un jāurbj caurumi, jo tiem maitām relejiem izvadu solis ne mārrutka nav 2.5 mm... parastā maketplate nederēs...

----------


## tornislv

Nospļāvos un nolēmu "тряхнуть стариной"! Iepirku pie Latgalītes 0.7 - 1.0 mm urbīšus, sameklēju sloksni tekstolīta, Argusā iepirku burku ar dzelzs hlorīdu un atrisināju releju jautājumu. Celiņus zīmēju no rokas ar flomasteru, tāpēc plates apakšu nerādīšu  :: 
Rīt izgatavošu vēl divas šādas, un tad jāliek viss kopā. Kaut kur no Ķīnas ar kamieļiem tiek vests šurp alumīnija kloķis, ko galešnieku grozīt, no LEDiem panelī nolēmu atteikties, lai ar savu urbšanu nesamaitātu paneli.

----------


## osscar

es arī vienkāršās aļa barokļu plates ar roku zīmēju  ::  es gan no dzelzs hlorīda esmu pārgājis uz to balto pulveri, kā viņš tur bija. nav tāda ķēpa - cik atceros no tīņa gadiem to trihlorīdu. un maz viņu vajag + ātri. urbjus gan pērku tajā veicī pie latgalītes, pašā latgalītē neesmu manījis. tiesa sen neesmu tur bijis. jā diametrus vajag dažādus. un jāpērk vismaz pa 5 no katra, jo besis, kad salūzt vai neasi un nevar smuki saurbt...
cik liels kloķis - ? smuks ir tāds kā Normundam - no modushopa, bet nez vai atsevišķi šipo >? vēl  smuki ir elfas OKW- melns ar spīdīgu maliņu, es te nesen no uk alu kloķi pagrābu 40mm dia. http://www.ebay.com/itm/160533203056...84.m1497.l2649

katrā ziņā labi esi pastrādājis - man arī patika kodināšana pēc 15 g pārtraukuma  ::

----------


## tornislv

Man D=40 neder, jo panelis tak tikai 45mm augsts un tizli, nebūs proporcijā, es mazāku paņēmu, lai zelta griezums saglabātos  :: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390317545470...84.m1439.l2649

Es urbjus pirku arī ne jau Latgalītē, bet veicī (uz Lāčplēša ielas pusi, tur pat CC ņem) un pa 10 gabaliem uzreiz, lai nav kādu laiku jāiet.

PS es pirms tam pēdējo reizi plates kodināju, khm, 1988. gadā. 24 gadu pauze laikam sanāk, ne?

----------


## osscar

nu toreiz bija sarežģītāk un tajā pašā laikā vienkāršāk - nekādas audiofīlijas - lodējām  , to  kas bija un strādāja ar to kas bija. atceros bija man 220V DIY drēmelis no liela elektromotora, kam galā bija diy patrona ar skrūvi sānā priekš pcb urbšanas....tagad dari ko gribi, ka tik lieka nauda hobijam...

----------


## tornislv

Izkodināju pārējās platītes, salodēju. Lēnām piemēru vadus, alvoju un gatavojos likt kopā.

----------


## Ar4

Skaļruņu slēgāšanai vēl lopiski dārgāks variants, bet varbūt kāds ir krāmējies ar lauktranzistoru "relejiem"? Vairāk gan interesē priekš aiztures un DC aizsardzības. Interesanta info http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/155939-mosfet-relays.html

----------


## osscar

SS relejos tomēr ir zudumi, protams + tas , ka nav mehānisku kontaktu , kuri var nodilt. bet skaļruņu slēgšanai to pretestība IMHO par lielu.

----------


## tornislv

Vadi ir resni un pēc iespējas īsi, tāpēc valda zināma līdzība ar "sprādzienu makaronu fabrikā". Lāga salocīt šos ar nevar. Tomēr process lēnām, bet virzās uz priekšu.

----------


## Jurkins

Osscar, apskaties, kādi tagad lauķi. Nekad neesmu interesējies, kāda ir releju kontaktu pretestība, bet vai daži miliomi vai pat zem milioma ir daudz? Cits jautājums ir, vai to vajag.

Torni, nekas tur nebūs. Tev galīgi nav orientācijas uz Polārzvaigzni tiem relejiem. Tad vismaz vadus varēji vilkt tā, lai novietojot kasti pēc kompasa, tie neietu šķērsām Zemes magnētiskā lauka līnijām. Un pakonsultējies ar savu astrologu, kurā zvaigznājā jābūt tora sekundārā izvadiem  :: .

 ::

----------


## tornislv

Kad sāku runāt ar astrologu, viņš pateica, ka tam visam nebūs nozīmes, pirms es nebūšu veicis hadžu. Tikai īsteni ticīgā rokas, kas trīs reizes apgājis ap TO, varot pareizi vadus izlocīt... tā ka haiends nesanāks..

----------


## JDat

Kā var domāt par solid state relejiem? Cilvēkam ir lampu pastiprinātājs, bez neviena pusvadītāja. Tagad ieliks pusvadītāju un visu lampīgumu sačakarēs. Tā ir necieņa pret skaņu!  ::

----------


## australia

kāds komutatoram praktiskais pielietojums? Skaļruņu salīdzināšanas testi?

----------


## tornislv

Frontālo skandu pārkomutēšana no 7.1 resīvera uz Aklases Marantz vai AB klases Luxman dažādu mūzikas stilu baudīšanai.

----------


## osscar

nu gribas cilvēkam klausīties dažādus skaļruņus reizēm. piem pie dažādiem mūzikas stiliem. man atkal otrdādāks verķis - komutēju dažādus pastūžus pie vienām tumbām. kaut gan var arī izmantot arī otrādi - vien spastūzis un vairākas tumbas.

----------


## tornislv

tev nav otrādāks, tev tāds pats, kā man domāts - trīs (man) stiprekļi pie vienām skandām.

----------


## australia

ō, skaidrs.
dažas nejēdzīgas idejas priekš 'silence':
releju plati šaurā tunelī, aplīmēt ar audio švammi. vienīgi vajag ventilāciju. releji droši vien silst.  varbūt esi saskāries ar automobīļu audio švammi. man kaut kur pat  atgriezumi mētājas. būtu interesanti aplikt ap releju un paklikšķināt.
releju tuneli liktu uz gumijas amīšiem (varbūt kas sanāk no veca CD-rom)

vēl varētu neļaut pārkomutēt, ja no ieejām nāk signāls virs kādas normas.
labi, aizveros.

----------


## ansius

he he.. man te domas rodas, jau kādu laiku - ir kaudze ar siemens centrāles platēm kam iekšā bistabilie divpolārie releji. doma ir 8x8 matricu taisīt, ģitāras pedāļiem, tik nonācu pie stulba secinājuma, piņķeris divpolāros vadīt... protams ka tam jāielien 1u korpusā, un jābūt vadāmam attālināti caur midi cc vai  rs845  ::

----------


## australia

ansius, tad mērķis būtu 'true-bypass' slēdzis? varbūt tad pašu releju vajadzētu vēl ekranizēt.

----------


## tornislv

Kungi iebrauca ezotērikā. Ja man mājās būtu mētājies jaudīgs galešnieks, būtu uz tā uztaisījis  ::

----------


## ansius

daļēji, bet doma jau ir nevis looper, bet matrix, lai varu arī mainīt secību... looper nav vērts taisīt uz relejiem, ja vien netaisi presetus, lai arī lielākā daļa ģitāristu aprīkojuma stāv noteiktā virknē, man piemēram patīk gan chorus pirms gan pēc drive, tad man vajadzētu divus chorus kas nav izdevīgi...

----------


## Isegrim

Tie niknie slēdži jau nav nekāds deficīts, pats brūķēju tādu, kam 6 pozīcijas 4 virzienos. Perfekta fiksācija un neierobežoti griežams pa riņķi abos virzienos. Secība, protams, "dzelžaina".

----------


## tornislv

Atnāca smukais kloķītis, tagad jāpabeidz pa brīvdienām laikam tas izstrādājums.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es pamazām sāku kļūt par kloķīšu fanātu. Dabūju no Mudushop viņu lielāko kloķi (~40mm) un pocis slīd tiiik maigi. Ar vieglākiem jūti visus grubuļus un aizķeršanās.

----------


## Jurkins

Tādam kloķītim apakšā vajag izsmalcinātu izvirtuļu poci - http://www.ebay.com/itm/POTENTIOMETE...ht_1606wt_1163

----------


## RudeWolf

Vai tad šis ir izvirtulīgs? Virtulīgāki tak ir kaut kādi Noble (jo discontinued) un visādi TDK CP-601 un TDK CP-25XX sērija.

----------


## Isegrim

> izsmalcinātu izvirtuļu poci - http://www.ebay.com/itm/POTENTIOMETE...ht_1606wt_1163


 Šis jau gan nepavisam audiotehnikai nav domāts. Izskatās pēc _drāšnieka_, kas griežas riņķī bez atdurēm. Mēraparatūrai paredzēts. Sovjetu militāristiem arī tādi bija manīti, ar palādija slīdkontaktu.

----------


## RudeWolf

Sovjetu militārie komponenti tak ir galēji hifi1337iski!

----------


## Jurkins

::  Nu es jau neesmu izvirtulis, tikai mācos.

Bet izskatās audiorastisks. Korpusā būtu caurums jāgriež un stikls jāliek. Vai vēl labāk durvju actiņu, un visiem ciemiņiem pirms mēriņa jāpaskatās iekšā.

----------


## tornislv

Svinīgi ziņoju, LoDTuKs (Lopiski Dārgais Tumbu Komutators) ir izgatavots. Rīt publicēšu fotoattēlus, īsumā - toroidāls trafs, 12V taisngriezis un kondensators, pa 4 releji katram komutācijas režīmam. Trafs ieslēdzas tikai tad, kad kāda no ieeju-izeju pāriem pieslēgts. Vēl derētu augstākas kājeles, jo nesmuki sēž plauktā uz "vēdera".

----------


## tornislv

Man atgādināja, ka solījums nav izpildīts. Publicēju bildi. No visiem daiktiem augšējais.

----------


## osscar

askētisks, kaste zināma - smuka  ::  iekšas, rādi Torni, iekšas! Man biku spīdīgāks alu knobs prasītos - šis tāds pēc plastmasas izskatās  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tornislv

iekšas es jau te pa gabalam rādīju, tagad vairs vaļā neskrūvēšu. 3 x 4 releji, 12V ; 15A DC ; trafs, tilts, 10 000uF, rubiļņiks, daudz resnu vadu  :: 

Kloķa matējums ir precīzi tāds pats, kā Modushop panelim, tikai jams apaļš un tāpēc optiskā ilūzija rodas. Knobs alumīnija, liels, resns, smags  ::

----------

